# anyone here have an ffl?



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

getting my application in the mail. have some ?'s for those who currently have a license.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

01 Dealer or 03 C&R?


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

o1 dealer, just want it for personal use for the time being. U have one?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No. I looked into it. You aren't going to be able to get it just for personal use. You have to run a business, at a physical location, with hours of operation that you are open to the public. You need to be selling guns, doing transfers, etc. If you tell the BATFE that you just want it for personal use, or only for gun shows or internet sales, they will deny you. 

Have you checked your zoning and local laws? Can you run a gun business at home?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't think you could use it for "personal use". Don't you have to conduct a certain amount of outside business in order to be within the law?

Zhur

**edit** Dohh!!! Bruce beat me to it.


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

my understanding is that you can use it for transfers and personal. zoning is questionable. I live in a very nice part of town, so this worries me. As to having hours of operation, I think that you have to post hours that u can be available, little gray area. Having a storefront to my understanding, is not necessary. But my community allowing could be the problem.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah. You need to have set hours that the ATF can come knocking to check your book, not necessarily for walk-in off the street customers.

I've got a friend at work that does just what you said. Transfers and takes orders from folks at his home. Doesn't really carry an inventory, buys a few several times a year to try for himself then sells as slightly used. Occasionally takes a trade as partial payment for a new gun. He's always joking with me about making more off the transfers than the guns. He might break even on his monthly ledger a couple times a year, certainly he shows a loss for the year. IMO it's an expensive hobby.

You really need to check into your local laws...

I do have and 03 Curio and Relic Collector FFL. Only $30 a year, and I've saved that several times over in discounts from MidwayUSA and Brownell's, and not having to pay transfer fees on my C&R rifles and handguns (or the gas to go pick them up).


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

now if ur gonna do used items, i think you have to have an add-on to your license, like a pawn shop. Yeah the hours seem to be a problem as does the zoning, im in a thick residential area.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

An 01 FFL dealer can buy and sell used or new guns (gunsmiths are also covered here). 

An 02 FFL is a dealer doing business as a pawnbroker. 

Entirely different licenses.


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

good to know, thanks. I have to wait and see when my app. comes, what is required of me. I can't seem to find my answers on the batf sight.


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

bruce, got the app in the mail, u were right. it says in bold"to recieve a license as a dealer, importer, or manufacturer of firearms, you must intend to engage in a firearms business."


----------

